
Is San Francisco about to return to its Bohemian roots? - arunbahl
https://www.sfgate.com/sf-culture/articleRedesign9/Is-San-Francisco-about-to-return-to-its-Bohemian-15455489.php
======
tjpd
As an SF resident for at least as long as the author I can sympathize with a
lot of the sentiment but I'm skeptical about the some kind of renaissance when
the city's budget is deteriorating badly.

Rather, when you add it all up: the loss of many of the things that made SF
fun; increasingly distributed labour, capital & opportunities for start-
ups/VC; SF's seemingly unsolvable problems (cost of living, homelessness,
spotty public education, irregular transit, weather...) - just what is the
bull case for SF anymore?

I honestly wish I had a good answer.

------
EricE
The tax base is fleeing. Not sure who's going to fund the renaissance he's
imagining but it would be neat if it could happen. It would probably help if
they could clean the poop and needles up too.

Work brought me to SF many times in the 90's and as long as you were in the
right parts it was still safe, clean and interesting (and good food - oh my
the crabs!). It would be very nice if that could return.

------
tams
For those who can't get past the cookie modal on mobile:

[https://archive.is/VvmCR](https://archive.is/VvmCR)

